# Vegan with ibs



## jojo1988 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm vegan and i've been following a very strict diet of veggies, fruits, gluten free grains, and dairy substitutes.

How can I manage a vegan diet and an ibs diet and still get my vitamins and nutrients without spending a fortune.

I've thought about making my own non dairy milk, but i'm not sure how to do that without having to spend a ton of money for rice, almonds,etc.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can't buy rice or almond milk in your area? Or do you just not want to buy it commercially (and I think there are shelf stable versions they could ship on amazon or other e-retailers.

http://moneysavingmom.com/2011/09/do-it-yourself-homemade-rice-milk.html has the cost to make rice milk.


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

HI, I bought a soyabella to make almond milk. It was expensive, about $100, but I thought of all the money I could save, and packaging, too. I found the taste of fresh almond milk to be more delicious that store bought. But, I regret to say that I do not use it too often, now! Laziness...that's all. You can make rice milk in it, too, as well as, of course, soy milk if you are able to tolerate it.

I have found that many legumes and grains and starches are difficult to digest, so I was not able to be vegan for long term. However, I know everyone is different. Is the ibs diet you are following the low FODMAPS diet? Hopefully, just by making some changes in the vegetables and fruits you enjoy, and eating gluten free, you will feel better, and hopefully you can get enough protein from other sources? Best wishes! : )


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

What sort of IBS do you have? There's some useful info here about being vegan with IBS-D.

Being vegan and avoiding trigger foods can be tricky. Rice milk is very gentle on the stomach, so that would be a good choice. It also tastes fantastic. Can you not buy it where you are? The heat-treated stuff has a shelf life of over a year so you could order it in bulk.

I like Rice Dream - I get it from the store but if you can't do that you can bulk-buy it fairly cheaply from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002GWSAKM/


----------

